# Zweihandbedienung Ohne Norm ?



## Hesse (14 November 2018)

Hallo.


Darf sich eine „Zweihandbedienung“ so nennen wenn es keine im Sinne der Norm ist ?

 Ist „Zweihandbedienung“ also so etwas wie eine „Geschützte“ Bezeichnung ?


Die mir „vorgeschriebene“ Schaltung, besteht nur aus zwei in Reihe geschalteten Tastern 
 Ohne Sicherheitsrelais geht es direkt auf den  Motorschütz .
  (Quetschgefahr für Personen  vorhanden )


  Die  Formulierung kommt in diesen Fall vom „Kaufmann“ und soll so angeboten 
  und gebaut werden ….


----------



## Ph3niX (14 November 2018)

Ob es so bezeichnet werden darf, weiß ich nicht, aber ein Gedanke meinerseits: Du als Elektrotechniker, der sich diese Schaltung "ausdenkt" bzw realisiert, musst doch dafür gerade stehen, wenn im Zweifelsfalle etwas passiert. Also würde ich dem Kaufmann erzählen, warum das so einfach wie er sich das denkt zwar möglich ist, aber nicht sicherheitstechnisch vertretbar.


----------



## Tommi (14 November 2018)

Hallo,

in der EN 574 im Absatz 1 werden die Zweihandschaltungen, die nach dieser
Norm konzipiert werden, "Zweihandschaltungen zur Erlangung von Sicherheit"
genannt.
Ph3niX hat recht, Du musst als Fachkraft intervenieren. Wenn Du als Elektrofachkraft
eine solche Schaltung anklemmst, machst Du Dich unter Umständen mit schuldig.
Bist Du denn "nur" Fachkraft oder auch Verantwortlicher?


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Die mir „vorgeschriebene“ Schaltung, besteht nur aus zwei in Reihe geschalteten Tastern
> Ohne Sicherheitsrelais geht es direkt auf den  Motorschütz .
> (Quetschgefahr für Personen  vorhanden )



Ich würde mal sagen: "Du hast ein Problem"
Als erstes gilt hier mal der alte Spruch: "Melden macht frei" 
Also Bedenken in Schriftform an Vorgesetzten / Verantwortlichen und sich das auch schriftlich Bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Hesse (14 November 2018)

Danke euch allen.
  Ich werde das Ding auf keinen Fall ohne echte 
   "Zweihandschaltungen zur Erlangung von Sicherheit"
  bauen, das ist klar.
  Ich muss halt nur dem „Kaufmann“ klarmachen warum ich 500€ mehr will,
  als die Anlage gekostet hat die schon mehrfach in seiner Halle steht.
  Er wollte hören: „800€ weniger“ da der Schaltplan ja schon vorhanden ist ….

  Das Problem ist halt immer, das dann Irgendein Kollege (nein keiner hier aus dem Forum…)
  kommt und das einfach so baut …. 
  Kennt Ihr das nicht ?


----------



## Ph3niX (14 November 2018)

Dann würde ich sagen, habt ihr ein allgemeines Problem bei eurer Elektrotechnik, bei uns würde es das nicht geben, da wird offen kommuniziert, auch innerhalb der Abteilung, warum und weshalb... Im Endeffekt muss das dein nächster Vorgesetzter absegnen, was ja hoffentlich nicht der Kaufmann ist.

Aber solche Probleme kenne ich auch, der Kaufmann verspricht was, was zu bestimmten Konditionen einfach nicht eingehalten werden kann und die Technik muss es dann irgendwie richten. 

In meinen Augen ist es ja kein reines Problem von dir oder von der Elektrotechnik, sollte wirklich etwas passieren, steht die ganze Firma schlecht da.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (14 November 2018)

Guten Abend, 

Das ist Kind zwar schon in den Brunnen gefallen, aber ich würde das ohne zumindest irgendwie abgefragte "Zweihandschaltung" nicht realisieren. Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Schütze da steuern. Aber wenn ich deine Frage interpretiere,  wird es keine Lampe sein.

Bei uns im Betrieb sind die Vertriebsmitarbeiter so getrimmt,  dass sie bei Unklaren Dingen immer die Elektrokonstruktion mit ins Boot holen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3.#6 (14 November 2018)

Moin,
es muss ja nicht bei +500€ liegen, es gibt z.B. von Schneider Preventa Geräte ab 100€, vermutlich auch von den anderen Herstellern. Im Grunde kommt es doch nur darauf an, dass beide Hände innerhalb 0,5s beide Taster betätigen und wenn sich Bediener dann irgendwo kratzen muss und einen Taster los lässt die Fuhre eben stehen bleibt, oder bei Pressen ggf. auf fährt.
Für einen Kaufmann mag es nicht zu verstehen zu sein und solange nichts passiert ist alles gut, aber lass jemanden sich da auch nur den Fingernagel abbrechen dann gibt es Mecker. Ein "Kaufmann" in einer ex- Firma stand dann vor der Frage: Gehört die Fingerkuppe in die graue oder in die grüne Tonne.


----------



## stevenn (15 November 2018)

die erste Frage die du dir stellen musst, ist ob du auch eine Zweihandbedienung benötigtst. sprich, ob deine Risikobeurteilung ergibt, das du eine brauchst. Wenn ja, dann musst du diese auch nach Norm (oder gleichwertig) bauen. Die Risikobeurteilung ist das Entscheidende. Nur weil ein Kaufmann es sagt, heißt es noch lange nicht das es auch wirklich notwendig ist. Vielleicht schaffst du die Sicherheit mit anderen Maßnahmen und die "Zweihandbedienung" ist nur Pseudo, weil der Kunde sie unbedingt will.


----------



## Safety (15 November 2018)

Hallo, der Kollege hat ja geschrieben:


> Die mir „vorgeschriebene“ Schaltung, besteht nur aus zwei in Reihe geschalteten Tastern
> Ohne Sicherheitsrelais geht es direkt auf den Motorschütz .
> (Quetschgefahr für Personen vorhanden )



  Entsprechend der DIN EN 574 Tabelle 1 gibt es verschiedene Typen von Zweihandschaltungen der Typ I könnte mit der beschriebenen Schaltung eventuell erreicht werden.
  Ob die ausreichend wäre entscheidet die Risikobeurteilung.


----------



## Tommi (16 November 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, der Kollege hat ja geschrieben:
> 
> 
> Entsprechend der DIN EN 574 Tabelle 1 gibt es verschiedene Typen von Zweihandschaltungen der Typ I könnte mit der beschriebenen Schaltung eventuell erreicht werden.
> Ob die ausreichend wäre entscheidet die Risikobeurteilung.



Hallo Dieter,

naja, wohl eher ein theoretischer Ansatz, oder ?.


----------



## Safety (16 November 2018)

Hallo Tommi, da ich die Maschine genau so wenig kenne wie Du sind das alles theoretische Ansätze.
  Aber man sollte eben mit pauschal aussagen vorsichtig umgehen.
  Mein Ansatz war hier aufzuzeigen das die beschrieben Schaltung einen Typ I nach DIN EN 574 und PLc mit Kategorie 1 erfüllen könnte….
  Und ja Typ I findet man eher selten vor und bei häufigem Eingreifen überhaupt nicht. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe Risikobeurteilung und / oder wenn es die gibt eine Typ-C Norm.


----------



## Hesse (16 November 2018)

Hallo,
  Danke euch allen.

  Mir ging es in meiner Frage ja auch nur um den „Begriff“   und wie dieser zu bewerten ist .

  Safety hat es ja eigentlich ganz gut aufgezeigt.

  Die Risikobewertung obliegt mir hier nicht, ich soll in diesen Fall den Schaltschrank liefern 
  nach vorhandenen Schaltplan mit der beschriebenen. 
(Das mach ich aber so nicht )




> da ich die Maschine genau so wenig kenne wie Du ……


  Aber um etwas Licht ins dunkele zu bringen:

  Die Maschine ist ähnlich einem Hubtisch 
  Läuft zwar sehr langsam, hat aber sehr viel Kraft (ca. 5t) 
  Quetschgefahr besteht also unter dem Tisch und wenn man sich blöd  anstellt auch zur Decke hin.
  Die Maschine ist aber nicht zu Personenbeförderung angedacht.


----------



## det (16 November 2018)

Hallo Hesse,



> Die Maschine ist ähnlich einem Hubtisch. Läuft zwar sehr langsam



wenn sie <= 10mm/sek. läuft kann die Zweihand Kat. 1 evt. ausreichend sein. Bei "Pressen" sind diese 10mm/sek eine Geschwindigkeit, unterhalb der man Sicherheitstechnisch nicht so viel Aufwand treiben muss. Hat der Schaltplanersteller evt. die Risikobewertung gemacht, und ist auf Kat. 1 gekommen?

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Rudi (17 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Risikobewertung obliegt mir hier nicht, ich soll in diesen Fall den Schaltschrank liefern
> nach vorhandenen Schaltplan mit der beschriebenen.
> (Das mach ich aber so nicht )



Hast Du die Freiheiten eine Arbeit abzulehnen ?


----------



## Hesse (18 November 2018)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hast Du die Freiheiten eine Arbeit abzulehnen ?



Ja, habe ich ..... ist aber eigentlich sonst ein guter Kunde ....


----------



## Hesse (19 November 2018)

Hatte heute ein „Gespräch“ .
  Ich war wohl Überzeugend und darf nach Norm bauen …

  Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich aber wieder eine „Sonderschaltung“ einer 
  Zweihandbedienung entdeckt.
  Diesmal :
  Zweitaster zweikanalig auf Sicherheitsgerät für Zweihandschaltung.
  Soweit so gut ….
  Nur der Not-Halt  ist je mit einem Öffner in je einen Kreis der Zweihandtaster eingeschliffen.
  Ist das Zulässig? (Ich denke nein)
  Das kann   doch die Zweihandschaltung aushebeln 
  (Beide Taster werden Festgeklemmt und dann am Not-Halt geschaltet) 
  Ich denke entweder ein extra Relais oder ein Kanal vom Not Halt in die Versorgungleitung zum Sicherheitsrelais und den anderen in nur einen Kreis der Zweihandkanäle.

  Gruß

 Edit :
  Jetzt sehe ich gerade:


Hesse schrieb:


> Zwei taster zweikanalig auf Sicherheitsgerät für Zweihandschaltung.


  Falsch geschrieben von mir , Richtig ist :


  Zwei Taster je Einkanalig  auf je einen Eingang des Sicherheitsgerät für Zweihandschaltung.


  Sorry


----------



## stevenn (19 November 2018)

Bastelbude?
Ich denke du solltest dich mal mit dementsprechenden Normen auseinandersetzen 12100 13849 14119 usw vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen Maschinenrichtlinie


----------



## Hesse (19 November 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> Ich denke du solltest dich mal mit dementsprechenden Normen auseinandersetzen 12100 13849 14119 usw vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen Maschinenrichtlinie





Halloooo ?
Das ist nicht von mir ...
Sondern so von einem  unser beider "Berufskollegen " verrichtet worden.
  Eine Vorschnelle Verurteilung finde ich nicht angemessen


----------



## stevenn (19 November 2018)

ok dann ist er der Bastler. aber dennoch solltest du die Antwort in den Normen finden bzw. wissen. Ausschlaggebend ist die Risikobeurteilung in der dann der PL festgelegt wird. siehe hierzu 13849 und 12100. ich denke nicht, dass es hilfreich ist, jede Frage hier reinzustellen, sondern dass es eher sinnvoll ist, sich mit den entsprechenden Normen auseinanderzusetzen und dann, wenn noch Verständnisfragen da sind, kann man diese stellen. (oder wenn weiterhin Fragen offen sind) Ich will dir nichts böses, aber sich später vor dem Richter zu rechtfertigen, "das haben die im Internetforum so gesagt", wird dir nicht viel helfen. Und jetzt bitte nicht als Angriff sehen, aber deine Fragestellungen zeigen halt auf, das du z.B. die 13849 noch nicht so kennst. Ich kenne sie auch nicht in und auswendig und frage hin und wieder was, aber deine Fragen zielen auf grundsätzliches. Also nimm es als Tipp, dich mit den Normen zu befassen. Der BGIA-Report hiilft auch sehr.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich aber wieder eine „Sonderschaltung“ einer
> Zweihandbedienung entdeckt.
> Diesmal :
> Zweitaster zweikanalig auf Sicherheitsgerät für Zweihandschaltung.
> ...



Die meisten aktuellen Zweihandschaltgeräte werden dadurch nicht ausgehebelt.
Beide Kanäle EINES Taster werden auf Plausibilität überwacht. Also beide Kontakte eines Tasters innerhalb einer Divergenzzeit auf 0 oder 1.
Wird nun bei betätigter Zweihand der Not-Halt gedrückt, dann schaltet das Zweihandrelais aus. Zum Wiedereinschalten müssen beide Taster losgelassen werden.
Du kannst aber mal in der Anleitung des entsprechenden Zweihandschaltgerätes nachschauen.
Ich persönlich finde die Schaltung nicht verkehrt und hab es auch schon gebaut.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hesse (19 November 2018)

Danke @Blockmove 
für die Fachlich bezogene Antwort 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Die meisten aktuellen Zweihandschaltgeräte werden dadurch nicht ausgehebelt.


  Stimmt, nur gelbes Relais ist nicht gleich gelbes Relais !



Blockmove schrieb:


> Beide Kanäle EINES Taster werden auf Plausibilität überwacht.



 Das macht den Unterschied! Wenn es ein Relais ist das *beide*  Kanäle *EINES* Taster
  überwacht. ( Also jeder Taster geht mit *zwei* Kontakten  aufs Relais)
  Dann macht dann das einschleifen des Not-Haltes möglich.
  Bei der Schaltung die ich heute vorgefunden habe ist jeder Taster aber nur Einkanalig,
  und das ist für mich ein No-Go .



stevenn schrieb:


> ok dann ist er der Bastler. aber dennoch solltest du die Antwort in den Normen finden bzw. wissen. …… Ich kenne sie auch nicht in und auswendig und frage hin und wieder was, aber deine Fragen zielen auf grundsätzliches.


  @stevenn 
  Bitte nicht jeden der nicht mit Normen um sich schießen kann gleich als „Unwissend“ abstempeln.

  Seid doch mal ehrlich: Was finden  wir „Praxisleute“ draußen vor?
  Ich kann euch nicht glauben dass ihr immer alles so "Normenkonform" vorfindet.
  Ich werde täglich oder mindestens Wöchentlich eines anderen belehrt.
  Ich bin zu selten bei „Wünsch dir was“ meist immer bei „so ist Es“

  Letzte Woche:
 „gelbes Relais“ alles schön ausgeführt und dann geht der Sicherheitskontakt nur auf einen normalen Eingang der S7-1200 und die Verarbeitung dann *Nur* im Programm (Super Leistung!!!)

   Selbst von Namhaften Prüfdiensten habe ich es schon gesehen, das die einen Schaltschrank aufmachen: 
Sehen ein oder zwei gelbe Relais und sind so Glücklich das sie keinen Blick an die Verschaltung verschwenden .
  Wenn ihr mir jetzt sagen wollt das was ich erlebe sind Einzelfälle glaub ich das einfach nicht oder ich bin zu wenig in „Musterbetrieben“ wie Daimler, VW ,BMW und co..

 Gruß an euch lieben Kollegen

EDIT:
 Jetzt sehe ich gerade:



Hesse schrieb:


> Zwei taster zweikanalig auf Sicherheitsgerät für Zweihandschaltung.


  Falsch geschrieben von mir , Richtig ist :
  Zwei Taster je Einkanalig  auf je einen Eingang des Sicherheitsgerät für Zweihandschaltung.

  Sorry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2018)

> Ich kann euch nicht glauben dass ihr immer alles so "Normenkonform" vorfindet.
> Ich werde täglich oder mindestens wöchentlich eines anderen belehrt.


Nein, sicher nicht.



> Ich werde täglich oder mindestens wöchentlich


Bei mit eher monatlich. Aber manchmal wirklich heftig.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Jetzt sehe ich gerade:
> 
> 
> ...



Naja eine einkanalige Beschaltung der Taster ist erstmal nicht unbedingt falsch.
Ein Kontakt des Not-Halt gehört dann entweder in die Spannungsversorgung des Zweihandrelais oder eben nur in einen Tasterkreis.
Die gefährlichen Bewegungen müssen natürlich 2-kanalig von Not-Halt UND Zweihand abgeschaltet werden.

Zu deinen weiteren Ausführungen:
Normen sind meist nicht schwarz und weiß.
Es gibt immer einen gewissen Raum für Interpredationen.
Nur sollte die gefundene Lösung nicht allzuweit vom sogenannten Stand der Technik abweichen.
Wir machen sehr viel Retrofit und da gibt es immer wieder Grenzfälle. Wir holen uns dann namhafte externe Berater und erarbeiten dann eine tragbare Lösung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (20 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> @stevenn
> Bitte nicht jeden der nicht mit Normen um sich schießen kann gleich als „Unwissend“ abstempeln.
> 
> Seid doch mal ehrlich: Was finden  wir „Praxisleute“ draußen vor?
> ...


naja was willst du denn in einem Fachforum hören. "Verzichte auf Normen und mache dir die Welt, wie sie dir gefällt?"
sorry so funktioniert es leider nicht. nimm meinen Tipp an und verinnerliche die Normen *oder lass es sein*. Ich hoffe nur ich oder Bekannte von mir sind nie an einer deiner Anlagen.
und nur, weil es andere falsch machen, heißt es nicht, dass es ein Freibrief für dich ist auch Sachen falsch zu machen.
Ich kann es nur nochmal betonen, dass ich dich nicht angreifen wollte, sondern dir sagen wollte, wo du dich schlau machen kannst und warum du das machen solltest.
Aber lassen wir es.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> naja was willst du denn in einem Fachforum hören. "Verzichte auf Normen und mache dir die Welt, wie sie dir gefällt?"
> sorry so funktioniert es leider nicht. nimm meinen Tipp an und verinnerliche die Normen *oder lass es sein*. Ich hoffe nur ich oder Bekannte von mir sind nie an einer deiner Anlagen.


Steven jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!
So wie ich es sehe, ist der Hesse nicht der Konstrukteur der Anlage. Er fragt hier im Forum nach und sucht nach Lösungen.
Also ist doch alles ok.
Mit seinen Ausführungen zur Praxis hat er leider Recht.
Trotz MRL findest du heute bei Neuanlagen noch genügend grobe Fehler im Sicherheitsbereich.
Sei es nun aus Kostengründen oder Unwissenheit.
Keiner von uns ist als Sicherheitsexperte auf die Welt gekommen!

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (20 November 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So wie ich es sehe, ist der Hesse nicht der Konstrukteur der Anlage. Er fragt hier im Forum nach und sucht nach Lösungen.


aber trotzdem muss er sich doch auskennen. es ist doch nicht im Sinne der Allgemeinheit, wenn man einzelne Sachen richtig macht (weil man hier nachgefragt hat) aber andere wieder nicht ( weil man das hier nicht gefragt hat). mit den grundlegenden Normen muss ich mich einfach vertraut machen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Keiner von uns ist als Sicherheitsexperte auf die Welt gekommen!


und deswegen habe ich ihm die Normen genannt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2018)

> aber trotzdem muss er sich doch auskennen. es ist doch nicht im Sinne  der Allgemeinheit, wenn man einzelne Sachen richtig macht (weil man hier  nachgefragt hat) aber andere wieder nicht ( weil man das hier nicht  gefragt hat). mit den grundlegenden Normen muss ich mich einfach  vertraut machen.



Na dann sollte es doch gestattet sein, hier nachzufragen und nicht 





> *oder lass es sein*


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2018)

Ich habe den ganzen Schriftverkehr gelesen und muss meinen Meinung äussern.

Hesse, hat jemand dir schriftlich erwähnt das er für den Maschinensicherheit verantwortlich ist ? Also dass du hast kein Verantwortlichheit ?
Wenn nein, dann sollst du nicht bloss davon ausgehen dass du nicht ein Verantwortlichkeit hast.
Wer liefert den EG Konformitätserklärung für den Maschine ?
Wenn du 'nur' Unterlieferant _ohne Verantwortlichkeit_ ist muss dein Auftragsgeber dir genau spezifizieren wie den Steuerung erstellt werden soll. Das du hier in Forum fragen muss finde ich sehr verdächtig.

Passiert es ein Unfall kommt den Polizei, und fragt nach den Technischen Dossier. 
Sagt der Kunde, der Steuerung wurde von dir geliefert, dann wendet den Polizei sich an Dich !
Unwissenheit ist in den Fall kein guten Antwort.



Hesse schrieb:


> Die Maschine ist ähnlich einem Hubtisch
> Läuft zwar sehr langsam, hat aber sehr viel Kraft (ca. 5t)
> Quetschgefahr besteht also unter dem Tisch und wenn man sich blöd  anstellt auch zur Decke hin.
> Die Maschine ist aber nicht zu Personenbeförderung angedacht.


Für mich lautet es als ob der Maschine ist gefährlich ("Hubtisch", "Quetschgefahr"), und muss mindestens PL=c einhalten. 
Es kann auch sein das es gibt Branchen Standards ("C" Standards) die einen mindestens PL spezifizieren.
Ergo finde ich es unwahrscheinlich dass ein Zweihandbedienung ohne Sicherheitsrelais wäre akseptabel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2018)

> Quetschgefahr besteht also unter dem Tisch und wenn man sich blöd  anstellt auch zur Decke hin.



Mit der Blödheit einzelner sollte immer gerechnet werden.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> aber trotzdem muss er sich doch auskennen. es ist doch nicht im Sinne der Allgemeinheit, wenn man einzelne Sachen richtig macht (weil man hier nachgefragt hat) aber andere wieder nicht ( weil man das hier nicht gefragt hat). mit den grundlegenden Normen muss ich mich einfach vertraut machen.



Less Dir mal deine ersten Threads hier aus dem Forum durch ...
Da wurden auch so einige Dinge kontrovers diskutiert


----------



## stevenn (20 November 2018)

ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
also Kurzfassung: Ich denke, auch wenn ich nicht der Konstrukteur bin, sondern Sachen nur umsetze, sollte ich mich auskennen. welche Normen dafür helfen können habe ich genannt. Die Fragestellungen des Themenstarters klangen (zumindest für mich) so, als würde er sich nicht so gut auskennen. auf dieses Defizit habe ich hingewiesen und versucht zu erklären, warum er sich an die Normen halten soll. Das *"oder lass es sein"* bezog sich darauf, dass er meine Tipps annehmen kann, oder nicht. das ist ja seine Sache. Ich denke JesperMP hat verstanden worum es mir ging.

Ich denke wir kommen so nicht weiter (und müssen es ja auch nicht). 
legen wir den Schwerpunkt der Diskussion wieder auf die Fragen des Themenstarters, ich hab soweit alles gesagt 
und in einem Satz nochmal ausgedrückt: In dem Bereich in dem ich arbeite, sollte ich mich auskennen (auch rechtlich/ Stand der Technik/ Normen)gerade wenn es um Sicherheitstechnik geht.


----------



## Rudi (20 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Hatte heute ein „Gespräch“ .
> Ich war wohl Überzeugend und darf nach Norm bauen …
> 
> 
> Sorry



Schön für dich. Dann mal los.


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2018)

Näh, pas mal auf.
Ich frage nochmals:
Wer liefert die EG Konformitätserklärung für die Maschine ?


----------



## Hesse (20 November 2018)

@Blockmove 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Kontakt des Not-Halt gehört dann entweder in die Spannungsversorgung des Zweihandrelais oder eben nur in einen Tasterkreis.


  Damit bestätigst du meine eigene Aussage vom Beitrag #17 


Hesse schrieb:


> Ich denke entweder ein extra Relais oder ein Kanal vom Not Halt in die Versorgungleitung zum Sicherheitsrelais und den anderen in nur einen Kreis der Zweihandkanäle.


  Mein Vertun beim Schreiben mit :zweikanalig pro Taster war hier verwirrend das ist mir klar 
  So falsch und unwissend wie ich hier dargestellt werde bin ich wohl doch nicht …

@Rudi


Rudi schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Dann mal los.


  Das wird sich noch zeigen , ob ich überhaupt zu den Bedingungen bauen will.

  @JesperMP
  Klare Fragen bekommen auch eine Antwort :


JesperMP schrieb:


> Hesse, hat jemand dir schriftlich erwähnt das er für den Maschinensicherheit verantwortlich ist? .


  Ja, nur bist jetzt noch nicht schriftlich.
Schriftlich mit dem Auftrag, sonst keine Ausführung von mir. 
  Wobei jetzt ja schon fest steht das wenn es zum Auftrag kommen solte  die Zweihandsteuerung nach Norm mit 
  Schaltgerät gebaut wird (zumindest wenn ich baue)



JesperMP schrieb:


> Wer liefert den EG Konformitätserklärung für den Maschine ?


  Ich nicht ….
  Ich habe  nur die Anfrage einen Schaltschrank nach beigestellten Plan zu liefern, mehr nicht.
  Ich baue ihn nicht mal vor Ort auf.
  (wie ich jetzt zwischenzeitlich erfahren habe ist das eine Ersatz für einen Gabelstapler Unfall,
  Der original Schrank wurde wohl zerstört)


JesperMP schrieb:


> Für mich lautet es als ob der Maschine ist gefährlich ("Hubtisch", "Quetschgefahr"), und muss mindestens PL=c einhalten.
> Es kann auch sein das es gibt Branchen Standards ("C" Standards) die einen mindestens PL spezifizieren.
> Ergo finde ich es unwahrscheinlich dass ein Zweihandbedienung ohne Sicherheitsrelais wäre akseptabel.


  Genau so sehe ich das auch und deshalb habe ich bei Sichtung des Planes Interveniert.
  Eine Rückfrage hier im Forum sollte mir nur betätigen ob ich das richtig sehe oder ich zu 
  Engstirnig bin.

  Warum ihr mich jetzt hier an den Pranger stellt versteh ich nicht ….
  Ich sehe das auch als ungerechtfertigt an.
  Werde nicht aber gerne der weiteren Diskussion stellen auch wenn sie nichts mehr mit meiner Ursprünglichen Frage zu tun hat.


----------



## volker (20 November 2018)

ich bin der meinung das deine anfragen völlig korrekt waren. stevenn ist imho etwas über das ziel hinaus geschossen.
mir kommt es ehr so rüber, dass du dir schon gedanken über was darf ich / was darf ich nicht gedanken gemacht hast.

und meine meinung zur zweihand in reihe mit dem not halt.
wenn die zweihand typ 3 erfüllt (also zweihand antivalent 2-kanalig) sehe ich das als unprobelmatisch. mit ein wenig trickserei kann ich maximal eine auslösung erreichen.

aber ich muss jetzt hier sagen ich bin kein sicherheitsexperte.


----------



## Tommi (20 November 2018)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt. Das ist doch eine branchenübliche sachliche Diskussion .
Ich habe viel über Zweihandschaltungen gelernt.
Was noch nicht gesagt wurde, auch für Zweihandschalter muss ein Sicherheitsabstand
zur Gefahrenstelle berechnet werden...:!:


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt. Das ist doch eine branchenübliche sachliche Diskussion .
> Ich habe viel über Zweihandschaltungen gelernt.
> Was noch nicht gesagt wurde, auch für Zweihandschalter muss ein Sicherheitsabstand
> zur Gefahrenstelle berechnet werden...:!:



Bei der Berechnung kann man sich grob an den Vorgaben für Lichtvorhänge orientieren.


----------



## Tommi (21 November 2018)

Genau: (1600mm/s Griffgeschwindigkeit multipliziert mit der Nachlaufzeit der Maschine) plus 250mm.
DIN EN ISO 13855, Kapitel 8.

Wenn die Gefahrenstelle "überdeckt" ist, kann auf die 250mm verzichtet werden, S darf aber nie kleiner 
als 100mm sein. Stichwort Risikobeurteilung...


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Genau: (1600mm/s Griffgeschwindigkeit multipliziert mit der Nachlaufzeit der Maschine) plus 250mm.
> DIN EN ISO 13855, Kapitel 8.
> 
> Wenn die Gefahrenstelle "überdeckt" ist, kann auf die 250mm verzichtet werden, S darf aber nie kleiner
> als 100mm sein. Stichwort Risikobeurteilung...



Die 1600mm/s gelten bei direkter (gradliniger) Annäherung.
Durch entsprechende Platzierung und Gestaltung der Zweihandtaster bekommst du da etwas mehr "Spielraum".
Das muss dann aber ordentlichst dokumentiert werden (z.B. Video mit Timeline).
Ausserdem gibt es bei solchen Lösungen  dann aber meist Diskussionen über Ergonomie.
Das Thema Art und Plazierung von Zweihandtastern hat mich schon etliche Stunden gekostet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (21 November 2018)

Zweihandschalter sind bei uns selten geworden, hängt aber auch sicher von
der Art der Maschinen ab, die man so hat.


----------



## Hesse (23 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei mit eher monatlich. Aber manchmal wirklich heftig.



Die Woche ist nicht mal rum und
 es geht weiter anderer Betrieb……..


  Maschine Bj 2018 mit einem CE Kennzeichen …
  „Riesen“ Motor 
  Einfüllloch ca. 1m x1,2 m in 3m Höhe
  Befüllung über Förderband (Leiter steht da aber auch eine) ….
  „Was da reinfällt hat keine Changs“
  Einen ganz einfachen Not-Halt sonst nix
  Diesmal keine gelbes sondern ein rotes Sicherheitsrelais 
  Steuerspannung alles 230V 

  Aus Datenschutzgründen Plan nicht per Foto sondern per Hand abgezeichnet 
  (Start/Stop habe ich vergessen den gibt es noch vorm Hauptschütz)
  Die Beschaltung des SAFE4.1 ist aber genauso ausgeführt :-( 

Anhang anzeigen Schlechtes_Beispiel0001.pdf


 P.S.
  Bitte nicht mich dieser Tat beschuldigen …..


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Zweihandschalter sind bei uns selten geworden,..



Bei uns auch.
Die Arbeitsschritte in der Fertigung sind komplett durchgeplant und das Drücken der Zweihand ist ja tote Zeit.
Ist dann doch mal eine notwendig, dann sind die Diskussionen umso intensiver.


----------



## Nais (24 November 2018)

> „Was da reinfällt hat keine Changs“



Eher doch, WER da reinfällt hat keine Chance. Klingt nach einer fehlenden Risikobewertung, meine "Ferndiagnose" wäre mindestens PLd....
 Spontan fällt mir ein Sicherheitszaun mit überwachter Schutztür ein, das sollte sich aber aus der Riskobewertung ergeben.

Die Beschaltung des Safe4 ist auch etwas "strange" :???:
A1 ist nur für die Betriebsspannung gedacht, die Sicherheitskreise laufen doch über S11-12 / S21-22 und die sind alle gebrückt, zuätzlich
ist der Reset S33-34 gebrückt. 
Ich würde alle Taster zumindest zweikanalig über die o.g. Anschlüsse ausführen und aktorseitig (wenn schon gespart werden muss) zweikanalig
fahren indem Du das Hauptschütz auf einem Kanal 13-14 und das Stern -und Dreieckschütz über den zweiten Kanal 23-24 fährst.  
Bei >=PLd ist auch ein Feedbackkreis notwendig d.h. die Hilfsöffner aller Leistungsschütze zusammen mit einem Starttaster in Reihe an S33-34.

Da Du die Schaltung gesehen hast, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle definitv mit einem Schriftstück an den Betreiber der Anlage absichern.


----------



## Hesse (24 November 2018)

@Nais
  Du siehst das ganz genauso wie ich auch, ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu.


> Klingt nach einer fehlenden Risikobewertung


  Wenn eine Maschinenbauer die  Risikobewertung „vergisst“
  Warum baut  er dann auch noch so, dass es sofort auffällt ….?
  Dan doch wenigstens nach „Stand“ der Technik bauen 

  Zum „Schriftlichen vorgehen“ kann bzw. darf ich mich zurzeit nicht äußern.

  Ein stilllegen der Anlage ist aus Betriebs technischen Gründen auch nicht so einfach möglich.

 Darf/Sollte der „Betriebseigene“ Elektriker die Anlage erstmal notdürftig, Sicherheitstechnisch 
  verbessern? Also den Not-Haltkreis wenigstens schon mal auf =PLd bringen ?
  Ich denke nicht das der Hersteller sofort auf eine Mängelrüge „anreist“ und verbesserung 
  Schaft.


----------



## Nais (24 November 2018)

...selbst würde ich dort nichts ändern, das kann bestenfalls nur halbherzig werden.

Ich würde dem Hersteller einen Sicherheitsmangel anzeigen, hier sollte man als "normaler" Maschinenbauer
eigentlich sehr schnell reagieren. 
Wenn als Rückmeldung nur "alles nach Norm" kommt, dann zusätzlich die (nicht vorhandene?) Riskobewertung anfordern....


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2018)

Nais schrieb:


> Wenn als Rückmeldung nur "alles nach Norm" kommt, dann zusätzlich die (nicht vorhandene?) Riskobewertung anfordern....


So weit ich weiß, ist der Hersteller nicht dazu verpflichtet seine Risikobeurteilung zu liefern.
Deshalb empfiehlt es sich sowas in den Vertragsbedingungen festzulegen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Nais (24 November 2018)

..eine Verpflichtung dazu gibt es nicht, aber würdest Du als Maschinenhersteller es verweigern wenn alles korrekt gelaufen ist? Bei uns gibt es die Risikobewertung auch nur wenn der Kunde es vorher im Vertrag festgelegt hat, ich würde aber nicht zögern Sie auch nachträglich auf Anforderung herauszugeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2018)

Aber mal ehrlich wenn das Einfüllloch in 3m Höhe ist, wie fällt man da rein?
Diese 3m Höhe ist doch an sich schon eine Abschottung. Man kann mit einer 
Leiter auch über jeden Schutzzaun einer Roboterzelle klettern.


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2018)

Nais schrieb:


> ..eine Verpflichtung dazu gibt es nicht, aber würdest Du als Maschinenhersteller es verweigern wenn alles korrekt gelaufen ist? Bei uns gibt es die Risikobewertung auch nur wenn der Kunde es vorher im Vertrag festgelegt hat, ich würde aber nicht zögern Sie auch nachträglich auf Anforderung herauszugeben.



Naja je nach Anlage steckt einiges KnowHow und Aufwand in der Risikobeurteilung.
Gibt man sie raus, dann sind Umbauten durch den Kunden bedeutend einfacher umzusetzen.
Wir haben Lieferanten da bekommst du schlichtweg keine Risikobeurteilung.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Nais (25 November 2018)

> Wir haben Lieferanten da bekommst du schlichtweg keine Risikobeurteilung.



Ich glaube wir sind zu gut für diese Welt. 
Zumindest würde ich doch als Firma versuchen das wie und warum der Sicherheitseinrichtungen anhand
der Risikobewertung zu erklären, vor allen Dingen wenn mir ein Sicherheitsmangel vom Kunden angezeigt wird.
Der kleinste Nenner wäre doch zumindest den festgelegten Performance Level dem Kunden mitzuteilen.
Damit "müsste" sich die o.g. Schaltung des Safe4 theoretisch erklären lassen !


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2018)

Nais schrieb:


> ... vor allen Dingen wenn mir ein Sicherheitsmangel vom Kunden angezeigt wird ...



In diesen Fällen wird dann der Mangel gezielt besprochen.
Und meist einigt man sich dann recht problemlos.
Wenn ein Lieferant schon mal "auffällig" geworden ist, dann schaut man sich natürlich seine Anlagen genauer an.
Als Betreiber musst du ja schliesslich die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung beachten.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (25 November 2018)

Nais schrieb:


> ..eine Verpflichtung dazu gibt es nicht, aber würdest Du als Maschinenhersteller es verweigern wenn alles korrekt gelaufen ist? Bei uns gibt es die Risikobewertung auch nur wenn der Kunde es vorher im Vertrag festgelegt hat, ich würde aber nicht zögern Sie auch nachträglich auf Anforderung herauszugeben.



Also, ich glaube, es gibt drei Szenarien:

1. Der Maschinenbauer gibt seine Risikobeurteilung einfach so raus.

2. Der Maschinenbauer hat eine Top-Risikobeurteilung, dann kann ich es verstehen, das er die nicht rausgibt
und damit sein Know-How verschenkt. Zeigen sollte er sie aber mindestens.

3. Der Maschinenbauer hat keine oder nur eine Rudimentäre und gibt deswegen nichts raus.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich wenn das Einfüllloch in 3m Höhe ist, wie fällt man da rein?
> Diese 3m Höhe ist doch an sich schon eine Abschottung. Man kann mit einer
> Leiter auch über jeden Schutzzaun einer Roboterzelle klettern.


ich sehe die Sache (von der Beschreibung her) auch nicht so kritisch und stimme *rostiger Nagel* zu.
@Hesse: Was wäre denn eine geeignete Schutzmaßnahme deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Hesse (26 November 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> @Hesse: Was wäre denn eine geeignete Schutzmaßnahme deiner Meinung nach?



  Ich habe auch nur „Bauchschmerze“ mit der Beschaltung 
  des Not-Halt Sicherheitsrelais bei einer solchen Maschine.
  (Eingang und Ausgang einkanalig find ich zu schwach)
  Dies wiederum erweckte in mir das Gefühl das sich jemand zu wenig 
  Gedanken / Arbeit gemacht hat .
Die Erwähnung der 3m Höhe diente der Veranschaulichung,
und etwas der Entlastung der „direkten“ Gefahr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2018)

Es kann ja sein das die Gefahrenanalyse ergeben hat, das 
nicht mehr gemacht werden muss, da die Gefahr ja komplett 
Abgeschottet ist.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur „Bauchschmerze“ mit der Beschaltung
> des Not-Halt Sicherheitsrelais bei einer solchen Maschine.
> (Eingang und Ausgang einkanalig find ich zu schwach)
> Dies wiederum erweckte in mir das Gefühl das sich jemand zu wenig
> ...


welche Schutzmaßnahme würdest du denn wählen? Überwachung? oder geht es dir nur um die Abschaltung beim Betätigen eines Not-Halt Tasters?


----------



## Hesse (26 November 2018)

> oder geht es dir nur um die Abschaltung beim Betätigen eines Not-Halt Tasters?


  Ja  und beim Öffnen der Wartungsklappe über den Antriebsriemen .
  (zur Entlastung: Hier zu ist allerding ein 17er Schlüssel nötig, also nicht Werkzeuglos )


  Abgesehen davon habe ich aber auch schon Einfülltrichter gesehen, die eine Kontaktleiste haben,
  und somit beim Anstellen einer Leiter den Antrieb abschalten.
  Darum geht es mir aber eigentlich nicht ….


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

na die Wartungsklappe muss mit Werkzeug entfernt werden, das würde ich dann nicht überwachen. (außer es muss täglich eine Wartung gemacht werden ;-) )
also ohne die Anlage zu kennen, könnte da eine einkanalige Abschaltung durchaus auch ausreichen. aber diese Aussage natürlich nur ohne irgendwas genauer zu wissen


----------



## Hesse (26 November 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> na die Wartungsklappe muss mit Werkzeug entfernt werden, das würde ich dann nicht überwachen.



  Ok, 
  auch wenn es eine Tür ist die auf einer Seite Scharniere und
  auf der andern Seit *eine* 10er Schraube (als Schloss) hat ?
  Wo in der Praxis abzusehen ist das der erste die Schraube nur noch mit der Hand festzieht und 
  der zweite gar nicht mehr  und ab da die Türe dann offen steht ….


----------



## Rudi (26 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ok,
> auch wenn es eine Tür ist die auf einer Seite Scharniere und
> auf der andern Seit *eine* 10er Schraube (als Schloss) hat ?
> Wo in der Praxis abzusehen ist das der erste die Schraube nur noch mit der Hand festzieht und
> der zweite gar nicht mehr  und ab da die Türe dann offen steht ….



Auch 10 Schrauben kann man weglassen. Man sollte eher wieder dazu übergehen geeignetes Personal an die Anlagen zu stellen. Als Anlagenbauer bit Du ja doch immer der Dumme.
Also lass den Auftrag weg wenn Du damit nicht ruhig schlafen kannst.


----------



## JesperMP (26 November 2018)

Türen, Abdeckungen u.Ä. wie und wann, dass ist ein ganz heichles Thema.

Unsere Sicherheitskonsulent sagen dies:
Entweder muss den Tür überwacht werden,
oder es muss so gemacht werden, dass wenn es nicht festgeschraubt ist geht es von sich selber auf so dass es offenbar ist dass es unsicher ist - wenn es möglich ist es so zu konstruieren.
Dass kann bedeuten, da muss Federn angebract werden so dass den Tur nich durch Schwehrkraft liegen bleibt. Und Deckplatten müssen nicht horisontal liegen sondern schräg - wenn möglich.
Schrauben für den festhalten sollen "unverlierbar" sein.

Sonnst bin ich der Meinung das diesen Thema bewegt sich in den Richtung von Risikobeurteilung auf der Ferne.
Wenn du dich mit den Sicherheit für diesen Maschine beschäfftigen muss oder willst, dann brauchst du ein Kursus.


----------



## stevenn (29 November 2018)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ok,
> auch wenn es eine Tür ist die auf einer Seite Scharniere und
> auf der andern Seit *eine* 10er Schraube (als Schloss) hat ?
> Wo in der Praxis abzusehen ist das der erste die Schraube nur noch mit der Hand festzieht und
> der zweite gar nicht mehr  und ab da die Türe dann offen steht ….


na dann ist die eine Schraube wohl nicht genug. Anstatt zu überwachen, würde ich dann mehr Schrauben verwenden. kommt aber immer auf die Häufigkeit des Zugangs an. Und natürlich auch wer Zugang benötigt. Der Instandhalter, der hat schon interesse wieder zu zumachen, denn er muss seine Arbeit natürlich richtig machen. der Bediener der Anlage, naja hat er einen Vorteil, wenn er die Klappe offen lässt? Wenn er keinen Vorteil ( schneller , einfacher) hat, warum sollte er die Klappe dann offen lassen, außer sie wird oft geöffnet (aber dann würde ich ja überwachen)


----------

